# انا خايف اوى اوى تعبان!!؟؟؟؟



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*يارب :
أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي*​*حبيبي :
ليه تخاف أنا معاك صدقني

يا رب :
أنا خايف من نفسي .. من الناس .. من بكره .. من الفشل .. من كل حاجه

يا أبني : 
أنا معك انهارده وبكره ووسط الناس ومن غير الناس وحتى في الفشل مش هاسيبك                                           يا رب : 
أنا مش نافع في حاجه حتى كلامك ماعدش بيأثر فيا

حبيبي :
أنا برضه معك حتى لو أنت مش حاسس بيا أو مش فاهم أو مش شايف لأني بحبك                                             يا رب :
بتحبني على أيه مافيش فيا حاجه صح كله غلط

يا أبني : 
أنا بحبك لأنك أبني أنا عارف أنك ضعيف وتعبان وأنا بتاع التعبانين ....
أنا بتاع الضعفاء صدقني حلك عندي                            يا رب : 
أنا مش قادر أصلي ... مش عارف ... مش عاوز أنا مش نافع في حاجه

حبيبي : 
كفايه أنك لسه بتفكر فيا عاوزني .. بتطلبني حتى في قلبك .. أنا عارف اللي في قلبك                                            يا رب :
مش شايف حاجه بتتغير من سئ لأسوء .. كله ظلمه .. كله غلط

يا حبيبي : 
أنت مش شايف حاجه من الحزن والكأبه .. 
أنت مش شايف أني بحبك .. 
ومش شايف أني أقدر على كل حاجه
أنا عارف بعمل أيه أنت بس مستعجل شويتين                 يا رب :
أنت كمان بالك طويل أوي وأنا تعبان

يا أبني : 
كل حاجه ليها وقتها صدقني وكله في الأخر ليك مش عليك بس ماتيأسش

يا رب :
يعني لسه في أمل                                             يا حبيبي : 
الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك

هو دا بالظبط اللى ربنا بيعملو معانا....*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع روعة بجد انا بحب اوى مواضيع الحوار مع الله 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع معزي جدااا *
*يارب قد ايه انت حنين وحاسس بينا*
*مير سي يا جميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## maroo maroo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
ررربنا يباااركك


----------



## brbr (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو وجامد


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يا رب :
يعني لسه في أمل يا حبيبي :
الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك

هو دا بالظبط اللى ربنا بيعملو معانا....

شكرا جداا

موضوع مميز يعطى الأمل والتفاؤل فى محبه الرب التى لا تنتهى مهما كانت  أخطاؤنا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يا رب :
يعني لسه في أمل يا حبيبي :
الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك

هو دا بالظبط اللى ربنا بيعملو معانا....
​
شكرا جداا

موضوع مميز يعطى الأمل والتفاؤل فى محبه الرب التى لا تنتهى مهما كانت  أخطاؤنا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yousteka (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موووضوع يجنن ياكيري

بجد موضوعاتك كلها تحفة ياقمر زي صاحبتها

فعلا ربنا حنين اوي بس احنا اللي سايبينه وبمزاجنا

مررررسي خالص ليكي ياقمر على الموضوع الحلو خالص ده

ربنا معاكى دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع روعة بجد انا بحب اوى مواضيع الحوار مع الله
> ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر المسيح معك ويباركك


*
ميرسى اختى الحبيبه لمرورك
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع معزي جدااا *
> *يارب قد ايه انت حنين وحاسس بينا*
> *مير سي يا جميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*
الله يا ميرو لكلامك الحلو قوى
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى  دايما​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ررربنا يباااركك



*
ربنا يباركك يا مارو حبيبتى
لمشاركتك دايما
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

brbr قال:


> موضوع حلو وجامد


*
ميرسى اخى بربر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> يا رب :
> يعني لسه في أمل يا حبيبي :
> الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك
> 
> ...



*

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااا اخى الحبيب النهيسى 
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> موووضوع يجنن ياكيري
> 
> بجد موضوعاتك كلها تحفة ياقمر زي صاحبتها
> 
> ...



*

الله يا يويو لكلامك الا بيدخل القلب دة
ربنا يفرحك حبيبتى​*


----------



## zezza (8 أكتوبر 2009)

حوار جميل اوى يا كيرى و يطمن 
حبيت ابدا بيه يومى علشان احس بسلام داخلى طول الوقت
شكرا كتير يا قمرة على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2010)

*حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

_*يارب انا خايف اوى اوى تعبان اوى اوى

حبيبى لية تخاف انا معاك صدقنى

يارب انا خايف من نفسى من الناس من بكرة من الفشل من كل حاجة

يابنى انا معاك النهاردة وبكرة وسط الناس و من غير الناس وحتى فى الفشل مش هسيبك

ياربى انا مش نافع فى حاجة حتى كلامك معندش بياثر فيا

حبيبى انا برضو هفضل معاك حتى لو انت مش حاسس او مش فاهم او مش شايف لانى بحبك

يارب بتحبنى على اية مفيش حاجة صح كله غلط

يابنى انا بحبك لانك ابنى انا عارف انك ضعيف وتعبان وانا بتاع التعبانين والضعفاء
صدقنى حلك عندى

ياربى انا مش قادر اصلى مش عارف مش عاوز انا مش نافع فى حاجة

ياحبيبى كفاية لسة انك بتفكر فيا وعاوزنى وبتطلبنى حتى بقلبك انا عارف انى فى قلبك

ياربى مش شايف حاجة بتتغيرمن سئ لآسوء كله ظلمة كله غلط

ياحبيبى انت مش شايف حاجة من الحزن الكأبة مش شايف
انت مش شايف انى بحبك انت مش شايف انا اقدر على كل حاجة مش شايف انى عارف بعمل اية انت بس مستعجل شوية

يارب انت كمان بالك طويل اوى وانا تعبان

يابنى كل حاجة ليها وقتها صدقنى وكل حاجة ليها وقتها بس ماتيأسش

يارب يعنى لسة فى امل

ياحبيبى الامل عمره ما بيروح بس متنساش صليبى وصليبك وابديتك

وحاول تانى وانا معاك
مش هسيــــــــــــــــبك ابدا
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

حوار جميل يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*ميررسى لييكى سكرر*
*نورتى الموضوع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*

حوار رائع جداااا يا دودوز

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*



يارب انت كمان بالك طويل اوى وانا تعبان

يابنى كل حاجة ليها وقتها صدقنى وكل حاجة ليها وقتها بس ماتيأسش

يارب يعنى لسة فى امل

ياحبيبى الامل عمره ما بيروح بس متنساش صليبى وصليبك وابديتك

وحاول تانى وانا معاك
مش هسيــــــــــــــــبك ابدا



أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ياااه*
*بجد حوار جميل وسليم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

حوار راااااااائع يا دودوز 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*ميرسى لييك يا كليمو*
*نورت الموضوع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*ميرسى ليكى يا قمرر*
*نورتى الموضوع*
*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*ميررسى لييك يا كوكومان*
*نورت الموضوع*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

*

تامل جميل جداا

شكراااااا
الرب يفرح قلبك​

​*


----------



## my hope (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

مشكور 
حوار جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodoz (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

ميرررسى لحضرتك يا استاذ النهيسى
نورت الموضوع 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حوار بين الله وإنسان فاقد الإمل*

ميرسى لييك my hope
نورت الموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------

